# 2 Months today-My Special Golden Girl, Smooch, has joined Snobear at Bridge



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Thinking of your snobear today....play hard at the bridge in the beautiful sunshine.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Karen...My heart and prayers are with you today.
Smooch was so blessed to have you and Ken love her so very much.....
I truly think WE are the blessed ones...they chose to love us. 
Their unconditional love is a gift from heaven.
May this day.. bring more smiles than tears...Smooch is smiling at you.
Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen

Thank You.

I know my Smooch and our Snobear (Samoyed-went to the Rainbow Bridge on March 27, 2010) are together and having a great time waiting for us.

Ken and I will always love Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll be thinking of you on this hard day. I'm sure Smooch and Snobear are looking down on you with tails wagging and playing. -hug-


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

(( Hugs Karen )) One Day at a time. Thinking of you today.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength today Karen.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I know it's tough and it's different for all. But when I reflect, I do so with a smile now. I think of all the good times. It sounds like you are healing and headed in that direction too. I'm sure your new adoption has helped as it did with me.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking of Smooch, you and Ken today. Gosh, it's been two months already....? Hugs...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I know how tough these days are , Karen. sending hugs and love.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Thinking of you on this sad anniversary. *hugs*


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending you hugs on this sad day.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you all*

Thank you all so much.
I am comforted knowing that my Smooch and Snobear are together at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Anniversaries are so tough.
Big hugs to you today.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool spring water........
Fresh mountain clover.........
Warming sun and gentle breezes..........
A loving pack & toys abound.

All for them until we hold them again.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Thinking of you - know all to well how hard it is


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Anniversaries are so depressing!! Thinking of you, Ken, Snobear and Smooch today. 

So glad you have Tonka and Tucker to get you through the day!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Karen - thinking of you and Ken. These anniversaries are so hard. Hugs


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you...
I missed Smooch's passing so wasn't here to give my condolences at the time. I know how much you loved her and know how sad today is for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you*

Bless you all so much!
I am so glad that my Smooch and Snobear are together and they are with my Munchkin (Apr. 17, 2000) and Gizmo (Feb. 8, 2000)-both beautiful Samoyeds
at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Karen

You are always there offering support to everyone on this forum! Thank you!

Hugs to you on this special day of remembrance, though I'm sure when you love a dog that much, everyday is an occasion to remember them..


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words. I couldn't imagine the pain of losing two friends in one year. If Smooch and Snobear are with Norman right now I can tell Norman is probably showing them some of his sneaky counter-surfing tricks. I swear Norman used tools to get stuff down because everything was way too far out of reach - at least that's what I thought. I was never able to catch him in the act. I'll be thinking about you and your puppies. - Rob


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rob*

Rob

I am sure Norman is showing Snobear and Smooch his technique.
It was rough losing Snobear in March and Smooch in December, but Ken and I are sharing our love with two boys, Tucker (A Male Golden Ret.) we adopted from this forum and Tonka (a Samoyed Male we got at 8 mos. old.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Karen. I am sure Snobear and Smooch are watching down on you all. Happy valentines day to Tucker and Tonka and of course to you and Ken.


----------

